# Need advice on a bid



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

I was asked to bid on a parking lot that has one section over top of another parking area. This area has some sort of rubberized layer to seal it I guess.I need to know if I will be OK using a section of PVC pipe over my cutting edge or if I should get a rubber edge. The owners don't want a steel edge used to prevent damage. Thanks


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

Shovel might work well lol sounds odd I guess I'd be a bit Leary of it is it approved for use where cars drive on it ? if it is you shouldn't have any probs I would be very careful not to spin your tires on it though. I would say bid it higher than a normal lot that size and make sure you have proper insurance.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

the pvc pipe will shatter if you try using it.


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

```
it approved for use where crs drive on it
```
The lot is lined for parking and has access from the street.


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

> is it approved for use where cars drive on it


The lot is lined for parking and has access from the street.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

we have some lots like that . we only use rubber blades for it and if you tried a stell blade it would just peel that crap right up .


----------

